# Gül bülbülün



## dudasd

It is from this stanza od the old song:

Gül bülbülün sekiminden
Perçem zülüf takımından
Geçme mescit yakınından
Çok namazlar böldürürsün

What I don't understand is the relation of "gül" and "bülbülün" in the first verse. To me it looks like a condensed expression, where grammar is subjected to the demands of the verse, maybe I am wrong. But whatevever it be, I do not understand it.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## boggiee

Hello,

In Diwan (poetry), ''...the pairing of "the nightingale [bülbül]" and "the rose [gül]" simultaneously suggests two different relationships:

the relationship between the fervent lover ("the nightingale") and the inconstant beloved ("the rose")
the relationship between the individual Sufi practitioner (who is often characterized in Sufism as a lover) and God (who is considered the ultimate source and object of love).''
Taken from Diwan (poetry) - Wikipedia

I hope it helps.


----------



## dudasd

Thank you for your answer, but unfortunately, it doesn't help with the grammatical relations between the constituents of the sentence. What I need is to understand *literal meaning of that verse*, so that I can translate it.


----------



## Torontal

I can't say that I totally get the whole meaning of the stanza, but isn't the literal meaning of the first line:
_the rose from the hopping of the nightingale_
the _bülbül_ is in a genitive-possessive construction with _sekim_
(bülbülün sekiminden= bülbülün sekerek yürümesinden)


----------



## dudasd

Thank you, Torontal. I thought "sekiminden" meant "from my terrace" ( What is seki - Sesli Sözlük and also some dictionaries of Ottoman Turkish). Maybe I understood it like that because it made a fine lyrical pair with "takımından". 

As for the rest of the poem, I understood the second verse both as allusion at the girl's beauty (her hair) and at the same time it sounds like those not-really-meaningful verses intended to add more rhytm and sound (but also it can be allusion to unity of two inseparable things, like lovers should be inseparable - "the lock and tresses are from the same set"). The rest should be easy - "Don't pass by places where people pray, because you will spoil many a prayer" (those who pray will stop their prayers when they see the girl's beauty).

But what we do with the nightingale and the rose?


----------



## Torontal

I first also had problem with the word _sekim_ but it is mentioned in this uni. thesis (it is the third source in this article Karacaoğlan - Vikipedi )

Gören, Sani. "17. Yüzyıl şairlerinden Fehim-i Kadim, Aşık Ömer ve Karacaoğlan'ın şiirlerinde hayvanlar". _Ulusal Tez Merkezi | Anasayfa_. Marmara Üniversitesi Türkiyat Araştırmaları Enstitüsü yüksek lisans tezi, 2010.

_Bülbül-Yürüyüşü: Bülbüller zıplayarak hareket etmesinin yanında, kısa mesafelerde koşabilirler. Bülbül, keklik gibi sekerek yürür. Halk şiirinde bülbülün serbest bir çerçevede ele alındığı yukarıda ifade edilmişti. Nitekim Karacaoğlan’ ın bir dörtlüğünde bülbülün sekerek yürümesi konu eder: 
Gül bülbülün sekiminden, 
Perçem zülüf takımından, 
Geçme mescit yakınından, 
Çok namazlar böldürürsün._

unfortunetly there is no further explanation for the rest of the verse


----------



## dudasd

So, it _is _hopping in the end! And it even gives a nice rhyme in translation to my language, I must say.  This was great help!

I don't know why my Google search never gave me that result, I was searching for days all the results for "sekiminden." Thank you thousand times!!!!!!


----------

